# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  tblanco's workbook

## tblanco

Hey guys,
just got done with matte's first class on chat. it's awesome. everyone should come to the next one.

my goal for this week is to get lucid and practice telekenisis
my new sleep mantra is "I'm dreaming"
this is my dream from last night, i'm playing a bunch of dragon age lately as i'm looking for a job. 

Hammer Time! - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

feel free to read/comment/whatever.

Looking forward to this class, It's got me jazzed. Can't wait for homework.

----------


## tblanco

Ugly night.
I went to sleep around 11. Woke up at 3 and wrote down my dream. Lay still to see if i could Wild and couldn't fall back asleep. I've been drifting in and out of SP all night long but no sleep. I feel like garbage.

----------


## Matte87

That was a very cool dream! Imagine getting lucid and trying the different objects out. Too bad you didn't get enough sleep last night... Although there will be a REM rebound effect when you go to sleep next time, so try to sleep for as long as possible and know that during REM rebounds, lucids are more likely to happen. Just repeat the mantra again and believe in yourself.

----------


## tblanco

This was the dream i had last night before I couldn't go back to sleep. More Dwarves. 
Dwarven Real Politik - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource
I am a bit of a zombie today but as you say i'm looking forward to the rebound rem. I think part of the problem is that i kept trying to mix and match my styles. I was chanting the mantra "i'm dreaming" while also trying to induce SP for a wild. I think my body may have gotten confused. 

I do want to wild one day however!

----------


## Matte87

Ah, yeah I also intend to learn how to WILD properly, but I haven't done it more than a few times. When you're trying to WILD there's a chance you can't fall asleep, which is the goal. That's what you will learn with practice, to remain conscious when going to sleep.

Don't rush it  :smiley:  You have plenty of time. Trying too hard too fast will put you off. Also your dreams are wicked. I wish I had dreams that had more fantasy in them.

----------


## tblanco

I had an interesting night with the sleep. I woke up after about 4 hours and wrote down my dream like i usually do and last night I was able to get back to sleep. Frequently my dreams will either have mundane elements or fantastic ones but it's seldom that the two will meet head on like they did last night. My first dream teased lucidity and gave me the opportunity to use a little bit of telekenisis and my second dream, while not lucid was just fucking strange. 

I feel like I'm getting closer.

Kickball Lucidity Training - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource
that's the first dream

Dream Journal - Write and organize your lucid dreams | Lucidipedia.com
and that's the second. The image of christ on the cross pissing into a bubbling pool should have been strange but my dream self was like "oh, neat." 

Also, I keep a dream journal at Lucidipedia, I have for a while and did before i found this site. I like that site and the options it has but this one is clearly more expansive and populated with tons of dreamers.

----------


## Matte87

Yes, that is progress! I can't read the one at lucidpedia, but the other one seemed cool. I love having dreams in which you have control even though you're not lucid  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

Metal Box Honey Comb - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource
it was a strange dream, no lucidity, but i spend my days trying to make small objects around the room move with my mind.

----------


## Matte87

Lol I would love to play that character! A metal box. Keep up the good work!

----------


## tblanco

No lucidity last night but i had a brief wake up into a false awakening. I was trying to do the Deild rather than the WB2B that i usually go for but i have issues with laying completely still when i wake up. Usually when i wake up i thrash around a bit no matter what. That's what i did this morning. I woke up, had a dream in my head, flopped around a little bit and stayed laying down just thinking about the dream. This was the dream.

Cave Exterminators - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

But instead of waking up to journal the dream like i usually do, i just got comfortable and closed my eyes beginning a chant in my head of  "1, i'm dreaming. 2, i'm dreaming. 3 i'm dreaming." and so on. I remember up to the mid twenties. It was around 6 am when i had my first half wake and any time after 5 and my dog, frank, will want me to get up, feed her and take her outside. So she is jumping on me a little bit and making a whining arooo sound. By this time i am so familiar with this sound that i can go to sleep with her being a turd. 

*now i'm not sure what happened next. I had a false awakening that included the sounds of my room. I was in the dream but i was not self aware.*

Frank Snot Here - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

My dry spell goes on for now 21 days except for that tiny weird flash during that kickball dream the other night and now this morning i had a FA which almost never happens to me. Tomorrow i want to WB2B but i want to do it early enough that i won't have problems going back to sleep.

----------


## Matte87

Haha your dreams are hilarious  :smiley:  Try doing the WBTB 4½ hours after sleep, just make sure you stay up long enough to get the intentions going and think about Lucid Dreaming like never before! Plan ahead. Think about the goal and know you will achieve it. Good luck!

----------


## tblanco

i think that's my big issue. My goal is to get lucid. that's not enough, is it?

----------


## Matte87

Well, being lucid is a way to achieve your goal. Try to see it that way, you want to achieve lucidity, but to be able to do something amazing  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

that apple is creepy.

----------


## tblanco

Got it! Not much happened, but i got it. Went to bed at 11 last night and had an alarm set for 3:30. I woke up at three and wrote down my dream. A mix of the banal and surreal. 

Big Dragon Cleaning - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

Then i did a few reality checks and walked around the house in the dark looking at stuff, imagining what i would do if i was dreaming. I pictured myself going outside to fly, moving objects around with my mind and telling my dog, *"This is a dream, I am dreaming"* Around 3:20 I went back to bed and got comfortable, repeating "this is a dream, I am dreaming" in my head over and over. It took me till about 4:30 to fall asleep but once i did....

This is a Dream, I am Dreaming - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource





> I reply, "this is a dream, I am dreaming." His face glows red as he demands to know how I think I know this. I say "watch" as I hold my nose and when I start to take another breath…
> 
> I wake up



That's right! I was able to wake up inside of the dream. It's very exciting. I was only able to do the first of the tasks and begin the second before i woke up. I think this was because once i realized my lucidity i jumped right into the task without first thinking to stabilize. 

So, Matte87, the WB2B after 4 hours was a success for me. I was able to walk around and muster that feeling and go back to sleep. I think one of the real bits about it was that i needed to think about all of the things i wanted to do to really get me excited.

Just a beginning..

p.s. that sets my dream recall for the week so far at 9.

----------


## Matte87

Nice work! WBTB's ups your chances so much if you do them properly, and you did. Do the exact same thing next time and make sure you get excited just like you did. 

You will be awarded two of the three awards, congrats once again!

----------


## tblanco

Thank you for your help and support.
Now I check very frequently while studying the world around me and imagining what I would do if I was dreaming. I practice using superpowers and what circumstances would lead to such things as alien invasions, dragon attacks and the second coming of christ. Most of all I am trying to stay present, looking and listening to the world and just generally staying aware.

----------


## tblanco

Last night i went to bed about 10:45 and read a bit of Jack Kirby's "The Fourth World" before falling asleep. My WB2B alarm was set for 3:30 but my body woke me up at 2. Since I was awake, I struggled to remember a tiny bit of a dream fragment and walked around the house doing dream checks and imaging fantastic things coming out of doors. I went back to bed around 2:20 and i was still very groggy. (i don't think i had enough time asleep) Here is the fragment I wrote down.

final council

I fell asleep slowly while chanting to myself and at one point experienced a brief SP that i didn't expect. The sudden deaden heaviness surprised me and shook me out of the sensation. I eventually fell back asleep and slept till around 8 am. I had no lucid dreams but woke up with many images in my head. 

I fed my dogs and grabbed my computer. I could only remember one dream at first but once i started typing the one dream out, I started to remember bits of a second dream. So then I take my dogs outside to do business while I sit on the porch typing from dream to dream what details I can remember. Last night was the finale of the Celebrity Apprentice so i think that colored my dream experience quite a bit. 

audition city

Montreal Transfer

There is something I've noticed about the way that I am getting such specific detail in my dream memories. I think this is a tip that would only work if you are typing. When i am writing down my dream at first, I'll just write as quick as I can in the laziest possible way and as I write, I'll read back what i've written and think about the elements. So if i write that I was wearing "snazzy clothes" i can think about it for a second and remember that it was really a "gray and black pinstripe suit."  Or perhaps a squalid room will then have "a dirty beige ripped up tile floor." 

I guess my point is that I may not remember all of the details of the dream at first but if i allow myself to marinate on the scenes, more specific bits will come back to me and if i am not mistaken, those specific bits are important to the process.

--------------------------------

TL : DR
NO LUCIDITY
WOKE UP 2 EARLY FOR WB2B
REMEMBERED SOME DREAMS
THOUGHT OF A JOURNAL TRICK

----------


## Matte87

You have very nice recall for someone relatively new, which is great! Keep improving it by forcing yourself to remember things, just like that. What you describe is what I call "Probing". You probe the memories for clues, it's a great way of recalling lots, aswell as waking up and taking notes.

Also, don't overuse the WBTB technique unless you have 100% faith in yourself every time. Taking a regular sleeping night once and a while is good for you, make this a regular habit, not something you HAVE to do  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

Two nights ago i had a long sleep and i woke up with no dreams in my head. You said something about taking a break so i didn't really stress about it.  Last night i had two. I read a few DILD guides and KingYoshi's second lesson on dream control. I'm doing a hard question of reality every 15 minutes or so, thinking about what day it is, Going through the historical significance of all of the things around me, counting my fingers, thinking back moment by moment to my last hour or so. 

Nothing approaching lucidity. It is so hard to stay positive. I think part of it is that I can't find a job and I'm just down in life and now no lucid dreams either. April was good, I had about 7 Lucid dreams and i just seemed to get better and better at them, then i had a really awesome one at the beginning of may and everything suddenly dried up. I don't know what to do to keep from getting discouraged, either in Dreaming or in Life. 

Now i seem to wake up every night at 2 am and remember a fragment.

Oven Hands

Then i can sleep till about 6:30 or so. This morning i woke up with a hell of a scary nightmare. It was kind of neat but really not neat at the same time.

History Eraser Button

I gave up drinking and Smoking pot about four months ago. It was so i could pee in a cup for any job offers i got. Now i can't even get interviews. Ugh. Sorry, i know this thread isn't for this, but i'm pretty sure it is affecting my ability to dream well.

that nightmare put me in a seriously bad mood this morning. or am i still dreaming?

----------


## Matte87

I'm sorry your life is tough at the moment, and yes it reflects unto our dreams. Nightmares usually occur when you're feeling anxious about something. I also have that love/hate relationship with nightmares. Scary while in them, but awesome memories when you wake up.

I'm sure you will get a job soon man, don't give up on hope. Same goes for Lucid Dreaming. It's hard to keep the same mindset for a long time, and everyone, including the pro's, has dry spells. Try to enjoy your regular dreams as much as possible and just wait for it if you feel like it's making you stressed out by trying to hard.

Good luck in finding a job and in getting lucid!

----------


## tblanco

Thanks for the kind words of encouragement. I'm taking a bit of a break from the process, only doing major reality checks a couple of times a day. I had a bit of a nightmare last night.

Thief Itinerary

I might be building a fence when  the IRC session happens later today. I was wondering when you were going to post the second lesson. Hope all is well.

----------


## tblanco

I was doing some homework for Shockwave's Meditation Class and had a bit of a revelation about my dream goals.





> there was this nightmare i had last night where i was being betrayed by an acquaintance
> I thought about  this study i read about that talks about the damage to the brain betrayal causes
> I let that go on for a second and realized that one of my goals for lucid dreaming is to heal the damage done to me by a recent betrayal



This is a truly motivating idea.

----------


## Matte87

I hope you're feeling better today man. Don't worry about the chat session, lemondrops can't make it either so there will be no chat today, I've got alot on my schedule atm, but it will definitely happen next week. I will post new tasks later though, so check em out if you like, but like I said before, you don't have to do them if you don't want to  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

> Plan a proper WBTB a day or two ahead and do it. Set up the goals below as your tasks and KNOW you will get Lucid.
> Make sure the WBTB is 20-50 minutes long and that you do mantras or visualizations when going back to bed, with 100% confidence. 
> Dream Control
> These tasks are for when you get Lucid.
> Basic: Stabilize the dream by activating any of the five senses. 
> Advanced: Use telekinesis!



This is my plan.
Friday night I go to bed about 10:30
I set my alarm for 3:30
I wake up and hold still, remembering as many dreams as possible.
I grab my computer and move to the kitchen where i Journal the dream
i rewrite the dream to include how i turn lucid and how i intend to do the tasks
I watch videos of telekenisis and practice trying to move things with my mind in the real world. 
I go back to bed with excitement, repeating in my head "This is a dream, I am dreaming"
THis will happen

----------


## tblanco

Massive Massive DILD last night.
My alarm was set for 4:45, I woke up but didn't get out of bed. I just thought about my previous dream (some kind of dragon age killing demons in a village thing) and did a bit of mental reinforcemnt and went back to sleep.

then I had an insane lucid dream.  Telekenisis, Matter Creation, Sex. A little bit of passive and active dream control. it was neat. 

I might push off the WB2B plan for a day or so, Just because i think i may have burned out my REM for a little while.

----------


## Matte87

Awesome dream!  :smiley:  That's a Lucid to remember. Did you have trouble doing telekinesis at all? Also did you stablize the dream using any senses?

----------


## tblanco

As soon as i realized i was lucid, i ate some of my cassorole to chill myself out. I'm not sure if that counts because i wasn't rubbing things. But i did keep from getting too excited. 

As far as telekenisis, I have been walking around my house in the waking state trying to move things with my mind on the reg. Visualizing moving things with my mind was pretty easy in the dream. I Just need to have the goal and work on it, to imagine how to make it happen and practice my will.
you wouldn't have another goal for me would you?

I think one of the things that made it easier for me to get lucid was the fact that i was in my own house.

speaking of house This is my dream from last night
tonight i'm going to Wb2b
be up for 20 minutes
journal and go back to bed
Dream Goals: Stabilization, Telekenisis and i want to hang out with one of my dream characters without ditching them or fucking them.

----------


## Matte87

That's proof right there that visualizations works wonders. As a matter of fact, I want you to go more advanced when it comes to telekinesis. Choose one or do them both if you feel like it.

1. Move something big. A car or bigger.

2. Move two things simultaneously.

Unless I'm going out tonight, I will try to do the same goals as you. Don't forget to stabilize and you've got all three tasks done  :smiley:  Good luck!

----------


## tblanco

I did the WB2B last night but it got a little bit messed up. Our air conditioner broke a couple of hours after i went to bed but before my WB2b was scheduled. I had to go around the house opening windows and putting fans up. I was able to go back to bed and my alarm went off as it was supposed to. I stayed up for the 20 minutes like i planned, but didn't remember any dreams so i just walked around the house imagining super powers and getting excited. I also did a few reality check. I went back to bed and had a fucking crazy dream. 

I didn't see this coming. It wasn't a lucid dream but it was strange and exciting none the less.

I think this is good for two reasons. 

1. Even though i didn't have a lucid dream like i planned, I had a crazy dream, the likes of which i have never seen before. Also, this dream was really out there and my brain did not interpret it as a nightmare at all.

2. I'm not frustrated, I'm not down. I understand that this is part of the process and the crazy dream speaks well for the development of my imagination as well as my memory.

----------


## tblanco

No LD, A couple of strange family related dreams. I find myself waking up after 3-4 hours of sleep on my own, I'd like to sleep a little longer. 

I'm yacht getting divorced

Python Visitor

I think i might do better with the WB2B if i can sleep just a little longer before the get up. Now when i wake up for the attempt, i'm really really tired and can't remember any dreams. The good thing about this is when i wake up the second time, the dreams i remember are pretty clear.

----------


## tblanco

That strange dream from two nights ago where the link doesn't work. it's post 30.

also, from my journal*
These are my* 

*Goals for June*
Have at least 9 Lucid dreams
Have one flying dream
Have at least one lucid dream where I just hang out and talk to the Dream characters
Complete the Dreamviews tasks of the month
Complete all of the Beginner's Lucidity Club Assignments

----------


## Matte87

Haha hilarious dream! For how long had you slept before you woke up and did your WBTB? I sleep for 6 hours before I do mine. Nice goals! Make sure you stick to one until it's done or you won't know what you will do once you get Lucid again. You completed the Normal task for this week.

----------


## tblanco

I was able to do the full WB2B last night. 
Went to bed at ten, woke up at 4 and back to bed and 4:30. THen i slept till eight. 
while i was awake i did a dream journal.
This is that dream journal
I woke up to my phone ringing and i was expecting an important call
so i shot out of bed and lost any dream i had
i don't think i was fully lucid but i do remember some of that sleeping time being about how i was aware of my sleeping body

this is strange
the feeling i had when i woke up
i knew i was asleep, i knew where my body was in the "real world"
but i had no power in the dream
like maybe i was half sleeping?
have you heard of this?

anyway, tonight i'm just going to sleep
but today i intend to work on ADA

----------


## Matte87

Good job on the WBTB! Don't let the failed attempt put you off, it will happen every once and a while  :smiley:  I also use to forget everything I've dreamt if I wake up too hastily. 

Hmm, sounds like you were half asleep yes. Perhaps in the early stages where the dreams starts to form. Where thought becomes dream so to speak. 

ADA is great if you can keep it up. I use it the day I intend to get Lucid on and just walk around all day and "feel". Then do MILD during the night, WBTB and mantras.

----------


## tblanco

A long sleep, no lucidity but crazy dreams. the dreams took a little while to remember but they were worth it.

tonight i'm going to WB2B for 5 Hours then up for 30. I must do some serious writing before sleep.

today I will ADA as much as possible.

----------


## Matte87

Haha that dream was freaky! I love that song by the way, and I also had a weird dream about a guy masturbating infront of a girl a week ago or so. Weird.

Make sure to take notes on how you feel after 5 hours of sleep. If you're unlucky, you're still in Deep Sleep when you've only slept for 5 hours. The goal is to wake up in REM or at the end of it, that's why 6 hours is ideal since normal sleeping cycles are around 90-100 minutes long.

Good luck!

----------


## tblanco

Bad News, I'm going to have to put my WB2B attempt until the weekend.
Good News, I start a new job tomorrow!
I'll still journal and i'm working on ADA. I've also been watching the Star Wars Prequels and Avatar, the last airbender tv show for inspiration.
also, i'm going to reread this entire thread (including dreams) this weekend to see how i've progressed.

----------


## Matte87

Ah don't worry, the WBTB task is over today and I will assign new tasks. Congratulations on your new job!  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

Starting a new job this morning so it's rather appropriate that i have A strange dream about working. One of the very odd aspects of this dream is that i drank alcohol and felt drunk in the dream. That was... different. Looking forward to the new assignments today.

----------


## tblanco

I had a vague recall this morning, had to move too fast. I'm going to try to wild on sunday morning in combo with a wb2b. Do you have any special tips for a wild attempt?

----------


## Matte87

Good! I'm sorry but I am not very familiar with the technique myself, so there is no personal advice to give. But the main thing is to try to stay relaxed no matter what you feel/see/hear. Make sure you don't let your mind wander too much or you'll fall asleep. Repeat a mantra or something like that. Then whenever things start to happen, when you enter Sleep Paralysis, just tell yourself it's all in your head and relax. The images you see will turn into a dream eventually and once you're in it, just rub your hands to make it more clear. 

Good luck man!

----------


## tblanco

Slept for a few hours before having to take my wife to the airport really early, i had something akin to a lucid dream. I've had dreams like this before, where i knew i was dreaming and i could control some things but at the same time i don't feel like i'm in my body.

I take my wife to the airport and come home for the wild attempt. I never get there because the phone keeps ringing and waking me up but i do get to the point of SP a few times. I ground my self to reality by focusing on the sound of the ceiling fan in my bedroom. I also focus my eyes on a point "far in the distance" and try my level best not to swallow as those tend to be the hardest for me to keep still when i try this. I get snippets of a scene, people are talking, something comes into focus or a thought starts to move away from me, then poof. i look at it and it goes away. 

when the phone would ring my whole body would shudder and i could feel myself being wrenched from the dreamland. Finally i did fall asleep for about 30 minutes and then i was woken up again and this time i didn't go back to sleep. 

Bad news, outside distractions kept me from wilding out

good news, i should have a build up of rem for tonight also i had something like a semi-broken DILD in the first set of dreams, so that is kind of awesome.

more good news, the more times i try to do this wild thing, the closer i get to falling into dreams, now i get whole scapes forming around me, like living in the imax if that makes any sense.

----------


## Matte87

Next time you'll get it man! WILD'ing does get easier with practice, nice to see "solid" progress like that. You get a * for the normal task, good job!

----------


## tblanco

The dream this morning was tre Bien. The lucidity was choice.  I took my wife to the airport AGAIN after 5 hours of sleep. Before i drove her there i took 500mg of Magnesium and 200mg of b6. When i got home i let a melitonin pill dissolve under my tongue and very slowly fell alseep. I was doing wild techniques and had a False Awakening in the same bed that i went to sleep in, so Maybe it worked? I dunno. anyway after stabalizing and doing my usual sex maniac thing, i got to work on this week's tasks. 





> I walk back to the other room and ask the party, "when are the rest of the naked people supposed to get here?" They laugh incredulously and shrug. I wait for a second and then remember that I'm supposed to be flying in this dream. I walk back to the dining room and jump a couple of times. No dice. I wonder if I'll get a little bit better if I go outside. I walk to the back door and step outside.
> 
> Right outside my door is a 15 by 25 foot mural of a beach an sky. I look for a minute at the mural and realize that I've just stepped onto the porch at the house I grew up in. I look away from my mural to the right and I see a line of trees, then a giant beach and lake and in the distance a mountain range with white caps. I start running to the edge of my porch and leap off. 
> 
> When I leap off I start flying 100 feet into the air. It feels good and I'm shooting close to straight up and a little forward. I close my fist and shoot a little bit faster. I remember that I'm supposed to try flying at a supersonic speed and I think about the "magnet" technique that King Yoshi wrote about in his flying tutorial, so I think I'll give it a try. I look in front of me and see a cloud very far away. I reach my left hand out to it and imagine the magnetic connection. I close my fist to solidify the connection and pull my left hand into my chest. I shoot toward the cloud at an amazing speed the wind is rushing in my ear and I wait for the explosion. Nothing. I shrug and look around at the world on the ground.



I am slowly getting better at ADA and i think this has something to do with the fact that i've gottent at least semi lucid the last two nights.

----------


## Matte87

Very nice man, actually I'm going to pass both of us on the advanced task. Flying very fast is enough  :smiley:  Was a great read, keep it up!

----------


## tblanco

Morning. 

I see there's a new member to the BLC (beginner's lucidity club). Welcome!

My temp job has me starting very early today and tomorrow so i won't get a chance to do a proper wb2b until wednesday. My goal until then is to keep dreamng and to Journal as much as i can. 

I had an interesting dream last night. I was a union organizer in the 1890's. 

Here is that dream.

matte is there going to be a new assignment by wednesday?

----------


## Matte87

Haha I bet that's how it all started until the workers got their rights through  :smiley: 

Nope. New tasks will be assigned on Thursday after having a small chat with those who wants to.

----------


## tblanco

More old timey political dreams. I'm not complaining, these are pretty fun dreams. It's probably to do with the fact that i'm listening to "All the King's Men" while i work. 

In this dream I am an evil Southern Governor in the 1930's

I woke up at 2 am after 4 hours of sleep and very sleepily took a B6 pill and went back to sleep.  I didn't get excited or anything because i wanted to get as much sleep as possible and have to be at work very early. I just took the vitiman to have more recall and because i was up anyway. 

My job is only temp this week but i get an extra day, so i'm going to have a full blown Lucid attempt on wednesday night. Until then, i just want to Keep my awareness training (kind of sucked at it yesterday) and keep journaling and working in this  workbook.

----------


## Matte87

I actually laughed when I read you had another poltics dream  :tongue2:  Politicians have power in real life, sounds like you're a bit tempted  :wink2:  Quench that thirst of power in your lucids, when you start having them you will probably end up like me, insanely entertained by making people respect me. Trust me, the feeling is awesome  ::D: 

The B6 vitamin stays in your system for quite so you can take it before going to bed, not all days have to be filled with excitement for upcoming dreams. I wish you the best of luck for tonight. I know you'll get it on Wednesday!

**Message to everyone** Everyone is doing great, I love your enthusiasm guys and even though we're a small group, I'd rather have it small and personal than big and too messy  :smiley: 

I read all your entries each day you post them, and to keep it a bit more simple for me (and yourselves and other readers) I want you to put in a few spaces here and there. A long text can get a bit hard to read if there's no spaces. Another thing you might want to do is to separate your text with either colours or *bold* for when you're lucid, not lucid and when making comments. This is ofcourse entirely optional and is just a tip to make the DJ entries better.

Join chat on *Thursday at 20.00 GMT+2* if you can. New tasks and some random talk  :smiley:  Keep on dreaming guys and keep up the good work!

----------


## tblanco

Here's the thing. When i am watching a show that i get really into, or a movie, or a book, chances are I will have dreams about them. Earlier this year i was having dreams about the celebrity apprentice and survivor and this morning i had ANOTHER political dream. The difference is I fell asleep watching the first star wars movie, so i have a dream mixing the Old Timey Politic dreams of the last few days with a star wars dream.

pretty neat.

In this dream i am a Storm Trooper working for the Evil Governor.

----------


## Matte87

Yeah that was a pretty neat dream. On your way to become a sith lord  :wink2:  Daily Residue can be used to induce some pretty sweet dreams. Oneironaut here on the site had the movie Avatar in his headphones on while sleeping, and he had an Avatar nightmare.

----------


## hashmash89

Star wars dream nice, I was just watching the original trilogy and couldn't help but imagine exploring the star wars universe in a lucid dream... may the force be with you ::D:

----------


## tblanco

Yck, lost a few days. Luckily i keep my journal backed up on my computer and on another dream site. It was really hot last couple of nights, not much good sleep. Had to try really hard this morning to remember even one tiny fragment.

Last airbender. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I would like to get lucid one more time before thursday so i can summon somebody. I'd like to summon them by calling up on my cel-phone.

----------


## tblanco

Also, i started reading the later chapters of Exploring the World of LD

----------


## lemonDrops

> Also, i started reading the later chapters of Exploring the World of LD



hey i have the same book! i have nearly finished it except for the later chapters.

----------


## Matte87

Yeah I want to summon someone aswell, I'm thinking of trying it out tonight actually. Good luck to the both of us! And that book is great  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Ive been wanting to check that book out, i may have to do so. Good luck with the summons tonight everyone  ::D:

----------


## tblanco

Woke up after 6 hours and got a good Dream written down. Then i fed the dogs and went back to bed. I tried to wild but was somewhat unsettled. Eventually i fell asleep and was able to do a brief lucid where i summoned a strange fantasy object and got to practice a little telekenesis.

Morning Lucid Dream


When i woke up at the end of the Lucid Dream, I feel like i could have Chained because i could feel the dream fading and knew that i was waking up, but i just got up anyway. 

My other dream was pretty neat. the wife and i have been watching Avatar, the Last airbender

Spirited away

----------


## Matte87

Man there are no cooler dreams than fantasy dreams! Very nice  :smiley:  Too bad you didn't summon a DC. Playing with telekinesis is always fun, no matter what you do with it. I remember playing around with a beercan for a while and enjoying every second of it.

----------


## tblanco

First night of travel. Big DILD. Teleported. Didn't eat anything. Had a FA but failed at DEILD.

DJ Teleport

----------


## Matte87

Awesome! That was very quick  ::D:  Also congrats on the cool LD, an experience you'll remember  :smiley:  *** for you my friend.

----------


## tblanco

Hey guys! 
It's been a few days. I haven't had the internet on account of I've been travelling. But i did keep writing. The day after that cool teleportation dream i went to a wedding and got drunk for the first time in 6 months so the day after that was a pretty much bust. I wasn't able to do much lucidity training either because the group would be out till 3 in the morning and My sleep schedule usually dictates that i'm in bed by midnight and up to do a WB2B by 530. Trying to wake up at 9 to do a WB2B was just about impossible for me as my body is trained to wake up fully by 9 at the latest. 

But i got back home last night and took a Long sleep.  Had a few dreams. Nothing magical but some kind of interesting.

Not much going on, Here are some dreams.

Tonight or tomorrow I'm going to WB2B attempt for real, and do it a little early so i can get a better shot at a DEILD

----------


## Matte87

Haha that last dream was funny  :smiley:  Also welcome back! Your rest might have increased your chances of becoming lucid, just like it did for lemonDrops. Good luck tomorrow or the day after with  your DEILD. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## hashmash89

6/19 cracked me up as well, welcome back :Rock out:

----------


## lemonDrops

i wish you luck with your WBTB! my break gave my LDing a huge boost, i hope the same applies to you  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

i took another big night of sleep. woke up at 530 and was remebering a dream but insted of journaling and wb2b, i went back to sleep and forgot the dream. I woke up much later with a fragment in my head

Request From the Ice Lord - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

tonight i'm making a serious wb2b attempt with a DEILD. I'm going to eat and fly. and i'm going to take a G+C.

----------


## tblanco

Success! WB2B + DEILD. Early to bed and early to rise helps me get that WB2B. I didn't eat anything but i did do something i have wanted to do for a long time, Take a car and fly it into the air. 

Wake Back 2 Bed + DEILD = YES!

I have one more day to eat something. I'll see what i can do tonight. DEILD is THE way to go for WB2B extensions. I should have done some stabilizing techniques, but i was too wrapped up in doing shit. For my next dreams one of the big things i will work on is taking a moment to take in my surroundings before galvanting all over the world.

----------


## hashmash89

Dude lol that lucid dream was awesome. The way you landed on the chick, and the slow mo punch with no damage...I was cracking up ::D:  Nice job with the car, that sounds like so much fun

----------


## Matte87

Haha I also laughed at the landing  ::D:  Very funny dream overall. The G+C seems to work wonders for you, just remember not to overdo it like I told you  :wink2:  You guys have one more day to complete the tasks. Just eat something, it's simple! You can do this in any Lucid and I believe in all of you. Good luck!

----------


## tblanco

what happens if you overdo G+C?

----------


## Matte87

As it's an alzheimers medication, I don't think the brain will like it much. Not sure exactly what, but you should always wait atleast three days before taking it again. This is to make sure your body doesn't get used to it and to make sure the effect will be the same each time.

----------


## tblanco

three days sounds about right to me.

----------


## tblanco

No such luck. I woke up this morning too fast because i had to ninja roll off the bed on account of my cat trying to barf on my head. The only thing i remember from my dream is a woman that i don't recognize in a business suit saying "I don't want to nominate myself for anything." I was visualizing eating things yesterday, so i will hit the goal at some point. I'm looking forward to it.

Looking forward to the class today.

----------


## Matte87

Class might be delayed today (or canceled) have alot of things I need to do. I'll update you guys later on.

----------


## hashmash89

Lol i know that move too well, my cat also likes to aim for my face ::D:

----------


## tblanco

Had an alarm set for 5. woke up at 3 and wrote down some stuff that seems very strange yet makes a tiny amount of sense.  then i turned off my alarm and by 745 my dogs were jumping on my face and demanding breakfast. 

Ogre in an Italian T-shirt - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Haha it's always hard to collect insurance money, they are definitely ogres disguised as humans  ::D:

----------


## tblanco

Even in Sweden? That's so shitty.

----------


## tblanco

No Lucidity this morning. Had a long detailed dream as a result of me taking advantage of a later sleep period, which was awesome. I even had a Dream exit tiny moment of lucidity, where i willed dream back into existence. Then i had a huge long dream. No drugs or supplements.

FIghting a bear in my dad's house

----------


## Matte87

Hahaha what a great dream! I hate bears man, but they always give u a cool dream to remember  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Lol epic dream

----------


## tblanco

I did a G+C WB2B this morning. I need to remember that i need at least 5-6 hours of sleep for the G+C to work for me. Otherwise i just have a blurry, non lucid time. But i am getting better at intention and more importantly, going back to sleep with intention. Being able to DEILD is Crucial. It really takes the pressure of Attaining Lucidity off when you know that you can just hold still and go right back to it. 

Sex, Violence, Cold Food, Cats and Stuff

I haven't looked at the final list of tasks for this week so I did the eating task twice (and did the eating pussy thing we talked about in class, matte87). Food and sex tends to be standbys for me and lucidity. I also did a bit of staring at the wall LSD style.

----------


## Matte87

Ah, yeah I have the same problem when doing the WBTB too early. I have to do it just at 6 -7 hours after sleep or it's too early or too late. That's two nice lucids! Even though you didn't finish both things, a start is always nice. Also how was pyrokinesis? Sounds like you were close to doing it. 

Focus on the tasks you feel like, I want you to attend chat on Thursday though if you can. I've got something in store for you guys  :wink2:

----------


## tblanco

I think I got the advanced task last night. I told the goth to freeze and he froze. The fire thing was weird, I was trying to figure out how to hurt the guy and remembered about street fighter.

----------


## Matte87

Oh that's right you did! It slipped my mind that was the advanced task, sorry. * for you  :smiley:  and ofcourse * for the previous week's task.

----------


## tblanco

I only noticed because I just now read the tasks.

----------


## hashmash89

Damn tblanco nice lucids  ::D:

----------


## tblanco

I was taking a tiny break for the last few days. No real reason except i find that it helps not to focus on this all the time. Keeps me from getting obsessed and frustrated. This morning I did a variation of the teleport to Ice World trick in a regular dream. Once the teleport fully happened, I realized that i was in a dream. As i was realizing this, i woke up. I was pretty happy because i wasn't expecting lucidity at all. It was just familiar and i got lucid.

My night.

----------


## Matte87

Ah that was a cool dream, too bad it ended. I've snowboarded in lucids and it's fun! Will you be able to attend chat tomorrow?

----------


## tblanco

I will be there tomorrow. Hey matte, can you post this weeks tasks in the Lucidity task club threat or will we not finalize them until tomorrow.

----------


## Matte87

Ah cool. Oh damn I forgot to put the tasks in there, it's there now  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

I had planned to WB2B after a very active night but when i woke up this morning i just stayed up. I should have quite a reserve of REM to get to. looking forward to the class today and tomorrow morning it's wb2b+wild+(G+C).

2 fragments from last night.

----------


## Matte87

I'd love to read on how it went, but I gotta go now and I'll be away for a day or so. Back on Sunday. Good luck with the task! I'll be sure to try hard aswell.

----------


## tblanco

I have been writing down my dreams and had a successful wb2b this morning, 2 LDs. i'll post it all up tomorrow morning. No dreams about the school yet. i may watch a harry potter or xmen movie.

----------


## nito89

*I gots my fingers crossed for you man!!*

----------


## tblanco

This is the last few days of dream journals.  Had a couple of WB2B DEILD last night and a really weird one this morning. Yesterday took me FOREVER to fall back asleep and i think i was so anxious that by the time i did go to sleep my lucids were all about rushing. I didn't stop to stabalize or think about what i was trying to do. I just woke up and did the first thing i thought of in a mad dash. Later on I am going to read through all of these.

----------


## Matte87

Haha what a crazy last dream. I usually have a bunch of low quality and length lucids, then a big one. You'll get the big one next man! Whenever you complete a task in the future, make sure you type in here which task and I'll update the progress thread  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Nice lucids. The assassins creed non-lucid sounded badass  ::D:

----------


## tblanco

Big Crayz Long Dream last nitght. War with europe, hiding in dumpsters, this one had it all. I took a B6 pill. Two weird and neat dreams.NIce to see all of the progress from NITO and Hash.

----------


## hashmash89

Nice dreams tblanco, oregon trail is so old school  ::D:  You seem to have handled the fight with Manfro pretty well  :tongue2:  I cracked up at the way the two of you just got up and started talking again

----------


## nito89

*Lol I thought the bit where he suddenly attacked you was brilliant, I'd of just panicked like WTF?! but that sucks that you didn't get the picture, damn kid, find him and punish him!!! =P.

*EDIT*

Oh and i just read through my dream journal..... This is well weird, check out my 3rd dream, ive just written it up and im about to post it.... I dreamt i was in class and someone had reserved a space for me, lol AWESOME!*

----------


## Matte87

Haha are you sure you're not an eighty year old man who was in the second world war?  :wink2:  Long dreams are awesome, and interesting at that. Nice!

----------


## tblanco

Crazy night. Went to bed super early and did wilds from midnight to six. I achieved lucidity many times but had very little power.

A hazy shade of Lucid

I can get Lucid pretty well now. Now i need to start working on remembering to stabalize my environment before going crazy. Also, i think part of reason i was having "weak" lucids was because 2 nights ago i had such an amazing REM dream that i had some REM deficit for last ngiht.

However i did randomly do the "play music" goal from last week. strange.

----------


## tblanco

I just remembered another lucid I had this morning. It was after I left my house. I was able to go soaring for a little while but when I tried to think if where I wanted to go, I woke up.

----------


## Matte87

Cool man! *** for the song task, and *** for the successful DEILD task. Good job!  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Dang tblanco nicely done with all of those DEILDS. The last one cracked me up... Oooh bom bom bom. OOOoh bom bom bom...Lol. That would have tripped me out  ::D:

----------


## tblanco

At work cannot attend class today. I took down two non lucid dreams and will post them later.

----------


## Matte87

Ah okay man. No problem! You won't miss much. It's just a talk for those who wants to, but I'm thinking of including one more task apart from the Academy. If I update the TaskClub threads I'll let you know.

----------


## tblanco

Was the academy ever formally introduced? Got a link to the thread?

----------


## Matte87

It's going officially live in the near future. Here's the current thread for it all: http://www.dreamviews.com/f81/new-ac...cademy-117921/

----------


## tblanco

I have been journaling all week long but I haven't been working on my Awareness or Reality Checks. Since I've had my temp job all week  and i've been listening to Game of Thrones Audio Book, I forgive myself.  This is the rest of my week's worth of dreams compiled

june-7-9/ Some interesting things happen there. I had a crazy little half assed wake back to bed dream this morning and the events are rolling around in my head right now but i'm not going to journal it.  Today i start back on awareness and Reality check. Here we go.

----------


## hashmash89

Lol, that hobo smuggler dream was great!

----------


## tblanco

> Lol, that hobo smuggler dream was great!



 yeah thanks, i almost want to make something of it

----------


## hashmash89

Haha yeah you should. I see it being like a comic book or something  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Haha that hobo king, reminds me of a story I read about a goblin in WoW. Interesting dreams man. I've been slacking for a week now aswell, let's get to the academy together!  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

Long Dream Last night. I went for a run this morning. Going to Wb2B tonight.

TV Fishing Trip - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Sounds like an acid trip haha. Fun dream  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

LOL.....what the hell that was crazy. Awesome dream tblanco, was it semi animated? Dude, andy was cracking me up in that dream, just imagining him doing that lol  ::D:

----------


## tblanco

fought against a broken car last night . went to bed late woke up early. no dreams recalled.  today is for exercise meditation and awareness. if all goes well I will break back to bed 2 morrow morning.

----------


## hashmash89

> today is for exercise meditation and awareness.



Nice! Good luck tblanco  ::D:  sorry about the car





> if all goes well I will break back to bed 2 morrow morning.



BBTB?

----------


## Matte87

Good luck man!

----------


## tblanco

I couldn't go back to sleep. way it goes sometime. GOt a couple of regular dreams

----------


## hashmash89

Lol im liking the enemies pulling up in the suv in the elder scrolls dream  ::D:  elder scrolls 5!!! ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## tblanco

I am SO excited about the new elder scrolls. I will be incognito as the fuck. 

Oblivion was the most correct name of a video game ever. After i started playing that, you never heard form me again.

----------


## hashmash89

> Oblivion was the most correct name of a video game ever. After i started playing that, you never heard form me again.



Lol same here man, the new one is definitely going to be epic. when i saw the e3 gameplay i lost my shit

----------


## Matte87

Hmm, I need to watch that trailer. Never really played any of those old RPG's. Anyways you should definitely play with him and betray HIM this time )>)

----------


## tblanco

I just woke uip, i'm going to try to go back to bed. I've been having bad luck with my recall the past few days. Is there a chat session today?

----------


## hashmash89

Same here tblanco, just woke up and having a hard time remembering some dreams. Also trying to go back to sleep but im not having much luck. I think im gonna go run and try again afterwards.

----------


## tblanco

My Dry Spell of Dream Memory has been broken.

Saturday morning i woke up and could only remember that i was living as my barbarian character from DND.

Saturday night i went to a party and ate too many damn hot peppers. I got very little sleep. Sunday Afternoon i took a long nap and remembered a long dream.





> At a bar and grill Setting up a shitty open mic that my sister comes to out of the blue.  There are no people in the brow, lit room apart from staff, my sister and a few comedians.  This open mic does not bode well. Will Miles, Clarke jones and I are all outside in the alley waiting to go up. Someone is taking a long time and we are getting anxious. I realize I didn't leave a light to tell the person to get off stage. As I am about to run back in to finish the comedian, they leave the stage by themeselves. I think for a moment about how bad it is to have an empty stage at a comedy show.  Someone else runs up and the show continues. 
> 
> My sister gets up to leave and I follow her out. She looks at me in a pitying way and says, "at least you tried:" As she walks away to her limo in the alley around the corner, I yell back passive aggressive things at her. I don't know if she hears the last few things I yell but eventually I know she's gone.
> 
> On the way back in I see KP sitting on the steps into the bar. I talk to her for a few moments. 
> 
> Later I am riding in a fancy sports car that I've listed on a block to have auctioned off. Mike B and John Ben are riding in the car with me along with someone else who is driving. The car is a ferrari out of several that I've inherited from someone else. JB is asking the driver if he is a progressive or an enemy. I'm looking at a printout of several of these fancy cars and thinking about which one i should sell on ebay.
> 
> I hand out some money. JB grabs it and runs away.



this morning i woke up and had a dream where i killed an old doctor with shiny one piece hatchet. I'm pretty sure he was a bad guy.

THis week i am going to WB2B, get lucid, and just hang out and look around at my surroundings. No magic, no powers. I just want to touch things, talk to people and listen to the sounds around me. My plan is to hang out for as long as i can and use my senses. I want to grow acclimated to the Feeling of dreamland.

----------


## Matte87

Entertaining dreams man, doctors are the good guys though  :tongue2:  Alright man, I wish you the best of luck as always. I did it once and it was quite cool. Just walked down a road and activated my senses. Was actually very nice.

----------


## hashmash89

Cool dreams tblanco, glad your dryspell is broken  ::D: 





> No magic, no powers. I just want to touch things, talk to people and listen to the sounds around me. My plan is to hang out for as long as i can and use my senses. I want to grow acclimated to the Feeling of dreamland.



Thats a really cool idea man!

----------


## tblanco

This was a weird non-lucid dream. It woke me up a little bit shaken.

----------


## hashmash89

Haha that was a bit crazy, the false accusation. It's interesting when you wake up and kind of feel the previous dream. The shirtless hippie lawyer really cracked me up though. "Just go with it"  ::D:

----------


## tblanco

I finally had that dream where I'm back in high school and things are weird. No lucidity. Dry spell is like whatever. I'm just happy to have my recall back. It was disheartening last week to not have recall at all. I set my alarm last night to wake me up in the middle of the night and i did wake up for a few minutes and thought about my dream (fringe something) but i didn't get up and write. I need to take the next step and get up and start writing and thinking about my powers.

----------


## Matte87

Yeah man I have that same problem. Had a lucid this morning which I didn't write down, so I forgot most details in the dream. I also hate having no recall at all, so I'm glad you're dreaming something again  :smiley:  Even though the dream had this sad feel to it. Take em as they come man, you'll get back on track in time  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

I keep having dreams where people think i'm a child molester or murderer and i have to defend myself or run away. it's creeping me out. can't i just have a normal nightmare where i'm being attacked by a vampire or something?

----------


## hashmash89

Lol wtf

----------


## tblanco

i know right? and may i just say i do not have those bad urges. I think it would be pretty clear that if i did have those urges i would not write about them on a public message board. It's not even about the feeling, just about the shame and the fear of people coming after me and thinking i am that way.

----------


## hashmash89

Haha yeah i didnt think you did man  :wink2:  but yeah that would suck, being chased for that kind of stuff when you're innocent. Hopefully thats not gonna be a consistent dreamsign for you  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Some dream interpreter would probably tell you that you're worried about getting caught or getting blamed for something bad you've done. Sooo, what have you done?!  ::D:

----------


## tblanco

Sadly, I haven't done anything, recently. The only thing i really have to feel guilty about is that I still don't have steady work. But temping is temping.

Last night i woke up twice and for the first time in quite a while i was able to force myself to write both times before going back to sleep.

Dream and Fragment

No guilt dreams last night. I had a rather interesting dream about the devil but it didn't make me feel bad. After i woke up i was up for a couple of hours, i tried to go back to sleep a couple of times but i think i was up too long. I missed my window. I also may have slept too long before trying. In either case i tried to WILD a couple of times and was able to get to the SP stage once. 

An interesting thing happened in that SP. I could feel the presence of my dream body in a black empty space. I knew i was lying down in bed but i could make my dream body do things. I was flying, but i couldn't see, only feel. I could direct my movement and was doing this for a few minutes. At some point i focused my attention on this strange moment and woke out of it.

Pretty weird, somewhere inbetween sleep and awake, Lucid and not so much. I know that i am back on track. I'm like a freight train, it takes me a bit to get moving but once i do, rumble rumble.

----------


## hashmash89

> I know that i am back on track. I'm like a freight train, it takes me a bit to get moving but once i do, rumble rumble.



Lol i like that

Cool dreams, good thing you just wanted to appear evil... ::D:  Nice job writing both times man!
Cool sp experience too, sounds like you were really close

----------


## Matte87

Yeah all you had to do more was to "open" your eyes and you a you would have succeeded in doing a WILD. Whenever I pretend in a dream, I often find that I'm emerged in that role haha. If the dream would have lasted longer, you probably would have become the devil's right hand haha  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

i had a dream last night but didn't have my computer next to me because it was converting video files for my Dr Who party tonight (we are starting at episode 1 1963 style.) Sucks for you Norway guys. Anyway i lost my dream and that sucks but i'll keep working onit.

----------


## hashmash89

Lol norway? You'll make up for it man!  ::D:

----------


## tblanco

I have been Working on Shockwave's meditation exercises for the last few days. 

Fantasy and Just plain Fucked - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

not lucid yet but had a couple of interesting dreams.

----------


## Matte87

Haha weird dreams man  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Lol "white power swim meet." Nice dreams man. How are those meditation exercises going?

----------


## tblanco

Interesting yet off dream from last night. I'm not even sure if i was in it.

I'm looking forward to the last today, same bat time same bat channel?

----------


## tblanco

Ok, I'm journal-ling in a different way now. Before, I'd keep a laptop next to the bed so when i'd wake up I could just start writing in as much detail as possible. Today I kept a notebook next to my bed and when i woke up during the night I'd just scrawl whatever random words and phrases  I can remember. Later, I wrote the dreams out in longform using "notes."

Some fucked up shit. The first dream was when i woke up after 2 hours.

Something else that's good about this is that it's alot easier to just scrawl like a motherfucker than to fuck with the keyboard and bright light of a computer. Also it's a bit easier to just flail about random half-words than try to form complete sentences in a groggy haze. Sometimes I would remember some pretty interesting things then just lay there and mumble in my head "it'll be there later." 

IT WON'T BE THERE LATER!

----------


## hashmash89

LOL! Dude wtf that last dream was funny as hell! 

Thats pretty interesting about the dream journaling. I know what you mean about the computer, with the light, keyboard, trying to write out sentences. But last time i tried using a notebook, i couldnt even read my handwriting in the morning  ::D:  I am kind of inspired to try it again though

----------


## Matte87

Yeah I think it's a good choice to write on paper during the night. I use my cellphone if I need some light, and try not to write as a five year old. As soon as I start reading though, the dream comes back to me and I don't really need the notes. They're good for backup though. Also the dreams were hilarious! Yay for fantasy  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

Played DND last night. Had DND flavored Dream.

Tonight Early to bed. Wake Back to Rise. Visualization begins 30 minutes ago.

----------


## nito89

*Lol nice DnD based dream. Too bad about the goblin parts, would of been sweet to find some treasure!

What do you visualise tblanco? I always have trouble with visualisation.*

----------


## hashmash89

That was a badass dream dude! I was just watching an episode of community where they play dnd. I've always wanted to check that game out, never got into it though.

----------


## Matte87

Haha yeah great dream man  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

No dream saturday night, had a dream and a fragment sunday night. I may just go to bed super early tonight to try a wb2b very early.




> 8-1-11
> I throw a Surprise party for my friend. Me and a bunch of other people are are hiding in a dark living room waiting for him to get home.  It's marshall from How I met your mother. When he shows up he's not surprised. He just came from another surprise party. We play the song "She drives me crazy."
> 
> Dream 2\
> I Take my boss on a shopping spree to home depot. He is very excited.

----------


## tblanco

Dream from monday night




> Larry David Curb Dream
> Cheryl finds leon sneaking around in her house and screams. She has a gun and holds him to the wall but he can't see her. She frisks him and the frisking turns sexual at some point. The start kissing. 
> we cut to larry checking his watch and waiting for leon. Leon shows up and larry points out that his fly is down.



Dream from tuesday night




> i'M WORKINg for my boss from when i was a kid. He is having me feed his fighting chickens. I walk through the yard, through the aluminum tents throwing handfulls of corn. The chickens are snapping at me, trying to attack me but they can't because they are chained up to posts. One chicken is crying. It's a black chicken with a red head.

----------


## hashmash89

Nice curb dream man  ::D:  I have only watched the first season but really enjoyed it, i plan to check out some more of it. Larry david cracks me up!

----------


## Matte87

Haha that black chicken gave me a freaky image. Good job still keeping it up man  :smiley:  Keep working on the goals and get that first star! Good luck.

----------


## tblanco

several days worth of dreaming in my notebook including a long awaited lucid last night. I'll be typing it all out tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## Matte87

Nice man!  :smiley:  Looking forward to it.

----------


## Matte87

Hey man, where have you gone? We all miss you! Still looking forward to that dream.

----------


## hashmash89

Yeah tblanco, whats the deal? Please tell me youre not giving up on your dreams?  :tongue2:

----------


## tblanco

I dropped off the face of the earth for quite a while. I'm trying to get back into the LD game. I am doing pretty poorly with journaling in the morning. That's my first goal. To have memory and journal in the morning. I've been working on my awareness and practicing some of the things i want to do in my head but for now I just need to get back in the Whoopi Goldberg of writing down my dreams.

----------


## tblanco

sorry for leaving yall on a cliffhangover btw.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Matte87

Hey tblanco! We've missed you man. I know how hard it can be to get back in the game, I've suffered a few months of poor motivation aswell. But don't give up! Your recall will bounce back up quickly if you just force yourself to write down the dreams. Perhaps setting an alarm once or twice during the night/morning?

----------


## tblanco

when i go back to work on Monday, I will be reading the entirety of this thread while going through my daytime checks. So if i'm getting back into this class, what are the goals? what should i be reading?

I got three dreams last night. but one of them was a fragment from the middle of the night.

one thing i remembered from glancing through these pages, If you do find yourself getting lucid and then waking right up, hold still and breathe deep, with practice you can hop right back into the lucid landscape.

----------


## Matte87

Yeah that's the DEILD, very useful but I often forget to do it. At the moment we have a competition going to keep motivation high. It's helped alot of people gain motivation and seems to be a big success, 20 people are in it this time and I'm sure even more will sign up for the next  :smiley:  

http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...thread-128279/

You are free to join right away if you like. If you don't want to, then just set up a few personal goals and remember to write in your DJ every day, even if you didn't recall anything.

----------


## tblanco

Wow. When I dropped out it was just three of us.

----------


## lemonDrops

Hi and welcome back tblanco! Nice to hear again from you.

----------


## tblanco

Just a fragment last night about breaking my neck then it being healed again. I drank a bit so i expect a REM dump tonight. 

How does tje contest work? Do I score myself or post results to tje thread.

----------


## tblanco

Woke up at 2 am to remember a fragment.

Sitting at a folding table in a parking lot telling people about a rosy cheeked cherub that told me god lives.

----------

